# Formigas



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2013 às 23:44)

Deixo aqui um projecto de um amigo meu que é especialista em formigas!! 




> "Sempre quiseste saber o que as formigas fazem às migalhas que roubam da tua cozinha? Com o Formigarium vais poder espreitar a tua própria colónia e descobrir!
> Informação geral
> Se as formigas sempre despertaram a tua curiosidade, agora vais poder espreitar o interior de um formigueiro e acompanhar todas as suas atividades.
> 
> ...



Também: 
Amanhã, 17h-18h, em direto no Portugal no Coração, o lançamento de um projeto antigo, agora materializado!
"O resultado do empenho e esforço de vários anos!"

Estejam atentos!



Links:
http://www.formigarium.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Formigarium/444552568925924


----------

